# مساعدة حول المساحة و اعمال الصرف الصحي وشبكات المياة



## وليد زين العابدين (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​ اريد من الاخوه الافاضل المساعدة باي معلومات عن اعمال المساحة واستخدماتها في اعمال الصرف الصحي وشبكات المياة


----------



## eccnw (16 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز أرجو تحديد المجالالمطلوب بالتحديد مساعدتك وانا على استعداد 
نماذج حساب المناسيب 
نماذج سجل الموقع 
وضع برنامج زمني 
نماذج حساب كميالت الحفر والردم 
نماذج المستخلصات


----------



## abdoegypt (23 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اياد الكوز (8 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
تتلخص اعمال المساحة في اعمال الصرف الصحي على مايلي:
1-تنزيل المناهل على ارض الواقع
2-نقسم المسافة بين كل منهلين كل 5 متر او 10 متر حسب المطلوب
3-نقوم بقرائة منسوب الارض الطبيعية على المناهل والنقاط اللتي قسمنا عليها الخط
4-نقوم باستخراج منسوب الخط عند المناهل من البروفايل المخصص للعمل
5-نقوب بحساب مناسيب الخط بالنسبة للنقاط اللتي قمنا بتقسيمها كل 5 او 10 متر مثلا
6- نطرح منسوب الخط من منسوب الارض الطبيعية فينتج عندنا مسافة الحفر المطلوبة عند كل نقطة
ونضيف على هذة المسافات مقدار المواد اللتي يجب ان توضع تحت الخط بالاضافة الى سماكة مقطع الماسورة
ومجموعها عادة مايكون 20 سنتيمتر
7- نقوم باعطاء اعماق الحفر للمسؤول عن الحفر على نموذج كالتالي:
رقم الخط مثلا B-5-3
(m.h 3) ------------------ 1.25 m
10 ------------- 1.50 m
20 ------------- 1.60 m
30 ------------- 1.75 m
40 ------------- 1.60 m
(m.h 4) 48 ------------- 1.65 m

ارجو ان يكون الشرح وافي وشكرا


----------



## مهندسة تهانى (8 يناير 2009)

مشكور على الافادة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sur_jeh (10 يناير 2009)

مممممممممممممممممممممممشششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووررررررررر


----------



## ROUDS (10 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الاخ الكريم
بالنسبه لاعمال المساحه فى مشاريع المياه والصرف الصحى فهى كالاتى
اولا اعمال الرفع المساحى للمناطق المراد خدمتها سواء بالصرف الصحى او المياه وذلك من خلال رفع مناسيب الارض الطبيعيه لهذه المناطق على مسافات تقريبا كل 50 متر مع مراعاه اخد المناسيب عند تقاطعات الشوارع وعند المنحنيات وعند اماكن الارتفاعات او الانخفاضات
من خلال هذه المناسيب والمسافات يتم وضع التصميم المناسب لهذه المنطقه
والتى تخرج فى شكل بروفايل
ثم ياتى بعد ذلك دور المساحه فى التنفيذ
حيث يتم تنفيذ ما فى البوفايل على الطبيعه
ويشتمل البروفايل على المعلومات الاتيه
1 مناسيب الارض الطبيعيه
2- منسوب اسفل الماسوره 
3-المسافه بين المنهولين(طول الفرعه)
4-نسبه الميل فى الفرعه 
وتكون دور المساحه اساسى فى تنفيذ هذه المناسيب وتحقيقها فى الطبيعه من حيث منسوب المناهيل وكذا نسبه الميل فى الفرعه 
هذا ما اعرفه واتمنى ان اكون افدت
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## MOHAMMAD TITI (11 يناير 2009)

thank you for eng: roun for helping the onther for survying

mohammad titi


----------



## mohamedsalim (13 أبريل 2009)

شكراا جداا على العلومات القيمة


----------



## yga (15 أبريل 2009)

احب ان اضع مشاركتى المتواضعة عسى ان تفيد بعض الأعضاء
تبدأ اعمال المساحة فى أعمال الصرف الصحى ( مرحلة التنفيذ )
باستلام الموقع من الاستشارى وذلك باستلام الشوارع والنقاط المساحية المعتمدة والمخططات التنفيذية للخطوط وتحديد مسارات الخطوط الرئيسية والفرعية ونقاط الربط على المناهل 
وتبدأ عملية التنفيذ بتحديد بداية الخط المراد تنفيذة ويجب بدء العمل من المنسوب المنخفض للخط وليست أعلى نقطة ويتم تحديد اتجاة الخط بالأجهزة المساحية وتوقيع اماكن المناهل حسب المخططات
( البروفايل ) على الطبيعة
يتم رفع مناسيب الارض الطبيعية للخط كل 10 متر او اقل حسب المطلوب وتدوينها فى دفتر المساحة
وبعد ذلك تأتى مرحلة الحفر ويتم تحديد منسوب الحفر من المخططات وتعطى المناسيب لمسئول الحفر لمتابعة وتوجية سائق آلة الحفر للوصول للمنسوب المطلوب
بعد الانتهاء من الحفر يتم التشييك على المناسيب بالميزان ( الليفل ) للتاكد من صحة المناسيب
بعد ذلك يتم انزال مانهول ( مطبق ) فى بداية الخط مع ملاظة وضع طبقة خرسانة أسفل المانهول
( طبقة نظافة ) ويتم تثبيت المانهول حسب المناسيب الموجودة على البروفايل بعد عمل الحسابات اللازمة لذلك 
يتم تركيب المواسير بعد وضع طبقة ( بحص ) تحت المواسير 15 سم أو قطر الماسورة على 4
ويتم التشييك على الموسير حسب الميل المطلوب كل ماسورة على حدة وفى نهاية الخط يتم وضع المانهول الاخر والتشييك على منسوبة وبعد ذلك يتم تسليم الأعمال للأستشارى وعند موافقة الاستشارى على الاعمال يتم ردم المواسير واعادة الوضع كما كان.
وللتوضيح سأرفق مثال لبعض الاعمال المنفذة لخط صرف صحى من الفخار قطر 500 مم


----------



## abo_gabal (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ig hj[hi hgldg tn hglki,g ;dt d;,k hj[hi


----------



## محمود عبدالستار (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور علي هذه المعلومات وجزاكم الله خيراوباذن الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عزت محروس (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جاك جاك (28 فبراير 2010)

جزا كل اخ شارك بمشاركه فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## علي فؤاد (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## المساح محمود حسين (1 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك على ماقدمته من جهود لكن لو سمحت كيف يمكن حساب الكميات الحفر والردم في البروفايل وبصراحة انا محتاجه ضروري 
انا عملت البروقايل وجاهز عندي لكن مطلوب مني احسب الكميات الردم والحفر
والنقاط الصفرية 

واكون شاكرا لك 

اخوك محمود 
[email protected]


----------



## حماده النجم (25 فبراير 2011)

ممكن توضيح اكثر من حيث حسابات المناسيب والميول وتقسيم الميول ع الفرعه


----------



## حماده النجم (25 فبراير 2011)

*ممكن توضيح اكثر من حيث حسابات المناسيب والميول وتقسيم الميول ع الفرعه [email protected]*​


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (26 أبريل 2011)

thankssssssssss


----------



## مصادفة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

يا جماعة عاوز حد يشرح اذاى اعمل ميزانية لفرعة واذاى اعمل اللمحة النقالى واذاى احط العرض فى اول واخر الفرعة واية هية اللمحة النقالى وفكرتها اية ارجو الاجابة بعمل ميزانية تركيب مواسير لفرعة صرف صحى اى قطر يعجبكم


----------



## وليد زين العابدين (1 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا أخي العزيز


----------



## امير التجاني مدثر (12 فبراير 2015)

yga قال:


> احب ان اضع مشاركتى المتواضعة عسى ان تفيد بعض الأعضاء
> تبدأ اعمال المساحة فى أعمال الصرف الصحى ( مرحلة التنفيذ )
> باستلام الموقع من الاستشارى وذلك باستلام الشوارع والنقاط المساحية المعتمدة والمخططات التنفيذية للخطوط وتحديد مسارات الخطوط الرئيسية والفرعية ونقاط الربط على المناهل
> وتبدأ عملية التنفيذ بتحديد بداية الخط المراد تنفيذة ويجب بدء العمل من المنسوب المنخفض للخط وليست أعلى نقطة ويتم تحديد اتجاة الخط بالأجهزة المساحية وتوقيع اماكن المناهل حسب المخططات
> ...



يا باش مهندس كيف يتتم تحديد منسوب الحفر بحسابات يدوية او باستخدام الاجهزة المساحية؟؟
و شكرا


----------



## وليد قاسم حسين (13 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## Eng:Ali Sayed (14 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

